# Really need a pair of wood or cork grips



## gtdohn (Aug 24, 2015)

I am in need of a nice usable pair of leather wrapped wood grips or cork grips. Originals are what I am looking for. If anyone out there would part with a pair, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 25, 2015)

*Original Grips*

Pm sent.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 27, 2015)

*another original option*

.....


----------



## gazube (Sep 6, 2015)

They usually get grips from my shop. www.corkalinegetagrip.com


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 6, 2015)

Gazube I contacted you about a month ago for a grip order and you never got back to me could you PM me or email me please ( bikejunk@aol.com ) thanks  John


----------



## gazube (Sep 6, 2015)

Sent you email


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 7, 2015)

Here ya go too http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-BICYCLE-ORIGINAL-WOODEN-HANDGRIPS-/151782272200?hash=item2356edacc8


----------

